# WD-40



## Swill (Jan 26, 2008)

Using WD-40 to lubricate your guns.... good, bad, or indifferent?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 26, 2008)

Swill said:


> Using WD-40 to lubricate your guns.... good, bad, or indifferent?



Had the Very same discussion on an Irish Board.. apparently its bad in the long term but in a hurry I'd use it.


If We were in a hurry back from the Range and didn't have time to clean them there, I'd spray it until I RTB then Clean it and apply proper Gun Oil.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 26, 2008)

After extensive use in a cold climate, we would spray down the barrel and action with WD-40 and let it sweat it out over night.  Then do a good clean the next day using CLP, leaving only a light coat of CLP on the firearm before it's put back in the vault.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 26, 2008)

WD-40 Sucks on everything. Traps moisture I don't even use it on squeaky doors


----------



## 0699 (Jan 26, 2008)

Bad.

Use something designed for guns.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 26, 2008)

BAD! It will cause your weapons to rust... For a quick clean, go down to the motor pool and get a can of "Blast off". They use it like a break cleaner, and will knock the carbon off quick. Then you can just coat it with good old CLP! 

I will normally use blast off, and then a shit load of CLP. Allow it to sit over night, and then wipe it down the next day. The CLP will soak in to the metal, and when the weapon starts to get hot while firing. You will see the metal look wet, b/c the oil is reacting to he heat. I find that the less amount of CLP on the gun (while shooting) the better they work.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 26, 2008)

Birchwood/Casey GunScrubber spray  and Tetragun Lubricant.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 26, 2008)

I have used Lube Job gun lube for a few years and have absolutely no complaints.

I prefer the 'aroma' of Hoppes, but.....


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree with the others - Do not use WD-40!!!!!  And keep it the hell away from any ammo!!! Its a penetrant(sp).  It will work its way into your primers and make them not work.

For lube, I have used a high temp silicone spray.  Use it on you exterior as well as insides of the weapon.  Coat it then wipe off the extra after it dries.  Will keep the weapons safe from rust too!

If you need to, after using the silicone and when its dry wipe over with some gun oil of what ever type.

Been using it on our weapons for years.


----------



## pardus (Jan 27, 2008)

What is CLP?


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 27, 2008)

Cleaner Lubricant (Preservative Gun) MIL-L-63460

http://mil-spec-industries.com/


----------



## pardus (Jan 27, 2008)

Danke :)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 27, 2008)

There are common terms we used to use.

CLP
BreakFree

I'll keep the list short for Pardus, ..... y'know..... his memory and all..


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jan 28, 2008)

while we're on the subject.... what about using brake cleaner to clean a weapon quickly?  I've seen this done, and I'm not sure as to the permanent effects.  anyone?


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 28, 2008)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> while we're on the subject.... what about using brake cleaner to clean a weapon quickly?  I've seen this done, and I'm not sure as to the permanent effects.  anyone?



Brake cleaner = solvent/penetrant/water dispersant - works about as well as WD-40 on a weapon.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jan 28, 2008)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> while we're on the subject.... what about using brake cleaner to clean a weapon quickly?  I've seen this done, and I'm not sure as to the permanent effects.  anyone?



what LL said, and - do you want to buy a weapon piece by piece?  Could get expensive.


----------



## gryfen (Jan 28, 2008)

what's y'alls take on Strike Hold


----------



## swamppirate (Jan 28, 2008)

wD-40 is shit...use a brand called G-96. It won't gum up on you like WD will. Plus it smells like bananna's (sp)......Been using it for 20 years...


----------



## Paddlefoot (Jan 29, 2008)

I've heard this is the stuff to go with in a desert environment, although I've heard it's GTG anywhere.

http://www.militec1.com/


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 1, 2008)

WD40 was never meant to be a lube or cleaner. WD stands for water displacement. The 40 was added because it was the 40th formula tried.    Great for cleaning a distributer cap if you can still find a vehicle that has one but thats about it.


----------

